# Worlds Most Beautiful Building?



## dreadathecontrols (Dec 21, 2004)

the thread shoiuld realy be the most beautiful that youve seen as pix dont tell the whole story.
but anyway.
most beautiful modern building is IM Pei's B O C in HK's central.
and ankor wat cambodia is the most beatuful.
pix in a bit



[


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

How about this:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## sakai (Feb 25, 2009)

theres only 1 post about something in the us?
philadelphia city hall


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.irismonument.be/600.glossary.G506_10001081.JPG









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_CijcaA9yq...QsLPgVtM/s400/Palace+of+Justice,+Brussels.jpg









http://static-p3.fotolia.com/jpg/00/17/43/16/400_F_17431618_KA7na1GeMU6bFDW6NirANQtmwJyjXgyi.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2674/3933592229_f13834b753.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/4998239554_1b5d878a0c.jpg









http://i.pbase.com/o2/38/843338/1/103069163.QCz9rqYL.BrusselsPalaceofJusticePbase.jpg









http://www.vanwingen.be/html/nl/referenties/images/justitiepaleisbxl-gebouw-fotofedesco.jpg









http://www.tfsimon.com/belgium-brussel-2.bmp.jpg









http://blogimages.seniorennet.be/marcel2006/403664-5e735244252dbdf0301c818c10dc5346.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3353/3179358592_35266cae75.jpg


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

costa said:


> How about this:


That is quite something!


----------



## shtoopid (Jun 15, 2010)

what makes a building beautiful is that it's a produvt of it's time


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

costa said:


> How about this:


Is that Sintra?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Please, SSC members, what about your historical taste??

Hagia Sophia, Istanbul - inaugurated in 550 A.D. as a christian church:










Pantheon, Rome , 25 B.C. (2035 years old!!)



















One of the most beautiful churches in the world:

Church of Our Lady, Dresden:
built: 1726-1743, destroyed during an air raid on Dresden in Ferbruary 1945
reconstructed 1994-2005:


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

shtoopid said:


> what makes a building beautiful is that it's a produvt of it's time



very true.
btw, that Shokin-tei building is just amazing.Absolutely love it.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> although a square, can we count it as a building complex ???
> 
> St Petersburg square, Russia


If you consider the whole square as complex, lets look around


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

capslock said:


> Is that Sintra?


Yes it is, the Palácio da Pena in Sintra.


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

costa said:


>


:gaah: My eyes, my poor eyes!


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

^^ True. I am tempted to say, does it change colors with the seasons? :tongue3:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

^^
Forgetting the fact that it looks like if it's made out of cardboard, it totally lacks of grace, proportion and order...


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Maybe its not that great, but atleast it looks better than this, I guess it has to do more with personal taste..



Tiaren said:


> *Neuschwanstein Castle*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=neuschwanstein&ss=2&s=int
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
What?! Are you blind?! XD


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^It's the perfect interpretation of the European Fairytale castle, but people who have not grown up with those ideas cannot understand the beauty perhaps 



















____


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

deleted


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

I like the interiors of the Santo Domingo Church in Puebla, Mx.
*Pics from Flickr


















And the exterior of the Zacatecas' Cathedral.


















I love the details of the barroque style.


----------



## ngfede (Jan 13, 2011)

IMHO








source: http://www.dirjournal.com

2º guggenheim museum Bilbao
3º Chrysler Tower


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

isakres said:


> I like the interiors of the Santo Domingo Church in Puebla, Mx.
> *Pics from Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous. What do the exteriors and interiors of these respectively look like?


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

petronas twin tower


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

another choice will be-

atlantis dubai









london city hall









hassan mosque ii









beijing bird nest


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

atlantis dubai is hideous.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Best ancient-old








Best modern








Best home town


----------



## frashp2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I posted in a locked thread (Being modified the scripts and so on) but deadly like this in the modern place of it.



UrbanLife said:


> Telenor headquarter, Fornebu (Akershus)
> Telenor is the largest telecommunications company in Norway, and with 140 millions coustumers worldwide, its one of the largest telecommunications companys in the world. Telenor moved to Fornebu a couple of years ago into the new headquarter.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i think the tokyo cacoon look ugly..


----------



## giomorales (Sep 3, 2009)

I like these ones!!

Barcelona spain



















Valencia spain











Ermita, Cali - Colombia


















Old Justice Palace, Cali - Colombia



















5.Plaza de caycedo (plaza central)








pictures of Alejandro rondon


----------



## frashp2 (Jan 25, 2011)

It should come to my mind Swiss Re in London is Non-stop and Endlessly the best.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

AND Budapest Paliament


----------



## ChrisDVD (Apr 19, 2007)

Most Beautiful, The Louvre in Paris.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

RokasLT said:


> AND Budapest Paliament



Beautiful building :cheers:, maybe in my top 5 so far.




_00_deathscar said:


> That's gorgeous. What do the exteriors and interiors of these respectively look like?


They are bit plain to be honest.....

Zacatecas Cathedral
http://www.flickr.com/photos/danyelzan/460697686/
Santo Domingo CHurch, Puebla.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasami/12827484/


----------

